

 Forget TrueCrypt, use self-encrypting drives.  Gear-level crypto.  - jjguy
http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/self-encrypting-drives/

======
reemrevnivek
This does not compute. The linked page says _"Seagate Secure™ encryption hard
drives keep your data safe even if your drives are lost, stolen, or
misplaced."_ This and other documentation, including the FAQ at
[http://www.seagate.com/docs/pdf/whitepaper/mb605_fips_140_2_...](http://www.seagate.com/docs/pdf/whitepaper/mb605_fips_140_2_faq.pdf),
constantly refer to physical drives getting out of users' control.

That FAQ describes the levels of security defined by FIPS 140-2 as:

> Level 2 requires role-based authentication. (Individual user authentication
> is not required.) It also requires the ability to detect physical tampering
> by using physical locks or tamper-evident seals.

> Level 3 adds physical tamper resistance to disassembly or modification ....

> Level 4 includes advanced tamper protection and is designed for products
> that operate in physically unprotected environments.

Why is this not Level 4? Theft or loss are situations in which the product is
in the most physically unprotected environment possible. It's in your
attackers' clean room or EE lab, having the TPM die exposed, the keys read
out, and the controller glitched to decrypt all the data.

Why wouldn't/couldn't Seagate get Level 4 protection for this device?

